# ارضية الخزانات الحديدية



## ستندر (22 يناير 2009)

الى جميع المتخصصين في لحامات الخزانات اسالهم عن التشوهة الذي يحدث في الارضية عند اللحام وكيف تتم معالجته .. او بعبارة اخرى ماهي الطرق التي يجب اتباعها لكي امنع حوث التشوه (التبوط في الارضية ) ..؟ واذا ما حدث كيف اعالج التشوه ؟؟؟ وهل هناك مصدر او مرجع او مواصفة تشرح ذلك ؟ الرجاء ان يكون الشرح معزز بالصور لو تكرمتم .. ارجو ان لا اكون قد اثقلت عليكم .. وارجو الاهتمام بهذا الموضوع والاجابة عنه لحاجتي اليه


----------



## صادق حمود (22 يناير 2009)

اخي العزيز الطريقه الصحيحه للحام ارضيه الخزان هي ان نبداء بلحام سنتر الخزان ومن ثم ننطلق الى الاطراف الخارجيه ومن ثم نلحم الداير المحيط لكي نتخلص من مشكله الا deformationما مشكله التبويط اذا حصلت يمكن ان يتم فتح الجوين ومن ثم نعمل لها بريس ميكانيكي موضعي ومن ثم يتم لحام ارضيه على شكل مقاطع ومن بعد فتره قصيره تلحم بالكامل .اما اسلوب فحص الارضيه فهو بواسطه صندوق الفاكيوم وممكن ان تستفاد من مواصفه ال API 650 بذلك اما عن الصور اعذرني لا استطيع تحميلها بالموقع ولكن اذا حصلت *****ي من الملتقى ممكن ابعثه لك الصور التي تحتاج 
مع التقدير 
اخوك المهندس صادق حمود


----------



## aly_zz (4 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك على الرد المبسط و الجميل و نريد المزيد عن لحام الـ shell فى الـ storage tanks و الطرق المتبعة لتلاشى الـ deformation 
شكرا و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## ستندر (8 مارس 2009)

بارك الله في الاخوة وشكرا على مروركم ونرجو من اصحاب الخبرة في مجال تطبيق الخزانات ولحامها ان يثروا هذا الملتقى الرائع من خبراتهم .. وشكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## نوفلة (12 مارس 2009)

Api 650) welded steel tanks for oil storage)


----------



## adham fahad (24 مارس 2010)

Salam alaykom:
Am sorry i will write in engilsh because i dont have arabic font in my computer.
Dear brother:
Always the last part shall be wild is the bottom plate and in anothr statment do not do any welding for the bottom plates or annular plate unless you erect all the shells courses and then the welding will be as followed:
1.starting from the middle.
2.The welding shall be spot welding which is mean 20 cm in max length of welding then another 20 cm also in max without welding.
several welders starting from several places to currenty the heat distiribution.
3.if you apply the above sequences and still there are deformation the other methode which is used normally is useing heavy weight of concrete before welding .
For more clearance refere to API 650 and find the paragraph which is dell with bottom plate welding process.


----------



## سرمد111 (27 مارس 2010)

*شكرا **مهندس صادق حمود*


----------



## M.S.SHAHEEN (12 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا للتوضيح


----------



## abdalkarim (16 أغسطس 2011)

يمكن تجنب الهبوط وذلك بعمل حمالة تحمل التنك كاملا عن طريق جسر واعمدة من الجهتين ويكون عليها عجال من الجهتين من الراسية


----------



## eng_love (29 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي العزيز....في حالة انشاء خزان فنعتمد على المواصفة API 650 وفي حالة اعادة تأهيل الخزان نعتمد 
على API 653 ....... عند البدء بلحام الارضية يجب ان يكون اللحام بشكل متقطع اي لحام 2 متر وترك 2 متر وبعدها نرجع على المكانات التي تركت واهم خطوة هو عدم لحام three lap joint اي يترك لحين اكمال لحام كامل الارضية بثلاث تمريرات وابعاد اللحامين عن بعضهم اي توزيعهم على الارضية ...... جميع هذه الخطواة هو من اجل ان يكون التوزيع الحراري بشكل جيد اي لاتحدث الاجهادات التي تؤدي الى التبويط....
ولحام ال three lap joint يكون بعد التسخين والطرق ويجب مراعات اسلاك اللحام واقطارها وكلما زاد قطر السلك يحتاج الى تيار عالي والذي يؤدي تبويط ايضآ....... 

اخوكم مهندس العراق


----------



## abohassn72 (9 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم تحية طيبة الى جميع الاخوة المهندسين تحدثتم عن التشوه في ارضية الخزانات في حالة كان اسلوب لحام الارضية(lap joint) ولكن لوكان اسلوب اللحام هو (butt joint) وتوزيع صفائح الارضية بشكل تتابعي اي ليس قطري فهل يتم اتباع نفس الخطوات المذكورة اعلاه لكم مني جزيل الشكرم علي


----------



## virtualknight (13 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا على كل معلومة ذكرها الأخوة الأعضاء


----------



## صادق حمود (25 سبتمبر 2012)

الاستاذ سرمد111 شكرا على الاطراء ومنكم نستفيد اخوكم صادق حمود


----------



## المهندس عماد جري (27 سبتمبر 2012)

نعم نفس الخطوات واهم الامور عدم لحام الشيل الى ان يتم اكمال الحمل واستخدام مكعبات كونكريت


----------



## rafeeq alsheaikh (26 ديسمبر 2012)

اللحام في ارضية الخزان بحسب api 650----653 
يتكون من عدة مجموعات و كل مجموعة مرتبطه نوعية معية و مكان معين 
و ايضا المقاسات المطلوبه في هذا المكان 
و سماكة البترات المتواجده في مكان اللحامات


----------

